# Mechanical Pencils



## alecjcook (Apr 11, 2013)

I think mechanical pencils are amazing. I have a selection of 0.5mm ones with different leads (4b 2b hb 2h 5h). I am just starting out drawing, but i use these all the time, apart from large sections of shading for which I use woodless pencils.

Although I love normal wood pencils, are they not now the dinosaurs of the industry?

Discuss...


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forums alec, I too love my mechanical pencils, you can take them anywhere and the never need sharpening. I often have several color cores and of different hardness that I keep in mine. I really like the non-photo blue for layout work.

No, they are still alive and doing very well...there is still nothing like that of a great #2 pencil between my fingers.


----------

